# Moses Basket mattress for newborn



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi 

I've been given a moses basket by my friend who used it for her little boy, can you tell me should I get a new mattress when using it for our baby or is that just cots that you need to get a new mattress for.

Thanks
Michelle


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

I would get a new one, they aren't that expensive, and your friends baby may have been  sick on the current mattress, and spores can linger.

It will mean that your mind is more at ease if you get a new one.  Make sure when you do, that it is a well fitting one, so that your baby can't slip down the side of it

emilycaitlin xx


----------

